# Free in SoCal (LA/OC): Thule Fork-Mount Rooftop Bike Rack



## savechief (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm offering this ~7 year old (but seldom used) Thule rack for free. Similar to the current Thule 517 Peloton. I would still be using it, but it won't fit my factory rack crossbars. A bit of corrosion on the screw that connects the "head" of the rack to the aluminum channel. No lock cores included.

I want this to go to somebody that needs it and will use it, not somebody that is going to turn around and sell it to make a buck.


----------



## NotZeroSix (Apr 18, 2010)

I will take it if you could ship it. Of course I would pay for the shipping. If not, I hope someone takes advantage of this deal. GL


----------



## Rexg (Jul 3, 2011)

Ill take it if its still avaikable! Pmed you.


----------



## El Literato Loco (Apr 14, 2010)

Just chiming in to say what a nice gesture.


----------



## specializedsteve (Sep 15, 2005)

If this is still available, I'd love to take it off your hands.


----------

